# chaque / tous les, toutes les + périodicité



## Cracker Jack

Bonjour.  Pouvez-vous m'aider sur une matière grammaticale.  Une connaissance française m'a dit que c'était une erreur de dire:

L'année bissextile arrive *chaque* 4 années.

La phrase correcte grammaticalement doit être:

L'année bissextile arrive *toutes les* 4 années.

Mais, elle n'a offert aucune explication.  Pour moi, c'est un peu bizarre de dire toutes les en lieu de chaque.  Quelle difference il y a entre chaque et toutes/tous les?  C'est vraiment une erreur de dire ''chaque'' 4 années dans la phrase-là?

Merci beaucoup.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Cracker Jack,

Je suppose que la précision du nombre d'années (pas une seule mais quatre) t'oblige à utiliser « toutes les » au lieu de « chaque » ici.
Sinon, « chaque » conviendrait : « Chaque année, je passe mes vacances à Plougastel » est parfaitement correct, et est équivalent à « Toutes les années / Tous les ans, je passe mes vacances à Plougastel. ».
Par contre, si la régularité est précisée par un nombre, tu ne peux plus utiliser « chaque » et « tous les » est ta seule option.
« Tous les quatre ans, une année est bissextile ».
Mais attends les réponses des spécialistes.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

Ton amie a raison de dire que c'est une erreur de dire _*chaque* 4 années.

Chaque_ signifie _tous les X_, considérés individuellement.

Petits extraits de la BDL (début et bas de page)


> Pour exprimer la périodicité, on a souvent recours à l'adjectif indéfini _chaque_ suivi d’un nom singulier, ou aux adjectifs indéfinis _tous _ou _toutes_ suivis de l’article _les_ et d'un nom pluriel.
> 
> L’emploi de _chaque_ suivi d'un adjectif numéral et d'un nom au pluriel est également critiqué. *Bien que certains auteurs acceptent ce tour en affirmant qu'une indication numérique au pluriel peut être traitée comme un ensemble singulier, la majorité s'entend pour dire que cette tournure est fautive*. On emploiera plutôt _tous les_ ou _toutes les_ pour exprimer la périodicité avec un nom pluriel.
> 
> Exemples :
> - Chloé se lave les cheveux *tous les deux jours*. (plutôt que chaque deux jours)
> - Elle s'achète de nouveaux vêtements *toutes les deux semaines*. (plutôt que chaque deux semaines)



Par contre pour cet exemple précis, je dirais plutôt...
_L'année bissextile arrive* tous les 4 ans *_


----------



## Orientale

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Par contre, si la régularité est précisée par un nombre, tu ne peux plus utiliser « chaque » et « tous les » est ta seule option.


Sauf si vous voulez faire "ancien et littéraire"...

_*À chaque cinq minutes*, une jeune fille entrait, achetait pour quelques sous de marchandise. Thérèse servait les clientes avec des paroles toujours semblables, avec un sourire qui montait mécaniquement à ses lèvres._ (Thérèse Raquin, Emile Zola)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je suppose que je ne parle plus trop comme au XIXe siècle. 
Cela dit, avec « à » devant « chaque », je ne sais dire pourquoi, ça me choque moins...


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Cela dit, avec « à » devant « chaque », je ne sais dire pourquoi, ça me choque moins...



À ce sujet ... (autre extrait de la page de la BDL citée au #3)


> Bien qu’on les trouve chez de grands écrivains, les constructions _à chaque_, _à tous_ et _à toutes_ sont considérées comme vieillies ou littéraires dans les ouvrages de référence. *Ces usages sont toutefois encore courants au Québec*.



Moi aussi, ça me choque moins.


----------



## lautr

Salut à tous,

Y a-t-il une différence entre, par exemple, _chaque quatre ans_ et _tous les quatre ans_.

Je viens de lire : _Le Conseil fédéral adopte chaque quatre ans un programme de gouvernement qui sert de document de base pour la définition annuelle de ses objectifs._

Pourrait-on dire aussi _Le Conseil fédéral adopte tous les quatre ans un programme..._


----------



## Engfred

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas  où tu as lu:



> _Le Conseil fédéral adopte chaque quatre ans un programme de gouvernement qui sert de document de base pour la définition annuelle de ses objectifs._


mais on en peut pas utiliser "chaque" dans cette situation (enfin, je ne crois pas qu'on puisse l'utiliser,  ça ne sonne pas juste  à l'oreille en tout cas). La phrase correcte est celle que tu suggérais:



> _Le Conseil fédéral adopte tous les quatre ans un programme.._


"Chaque" doit être suivi par une quantité unitaire : "chaque année" par exemple. S'il y a plus d'une année, ou d'un objet utilise "tous les".


----------



## Maître Capello

« Chaque quatre ans » est une tournure critiquée, mais non incorrecte. D'ailleurs nombre d'auteurs classiques l'ont employée:


> Il est bien juste que pour chaque mille francs je vous donne vingt-cinq francs (SÉV, 8 févr. 1687)
> chaque cinq ans (L. BLOY, _La Femme pauvre_, p. 286)
> chaque vingt pas (P. BOURGET, _Les Détours du cœur_, p. 125)
> chaque dix minutes (M. BARRÈS, _Col. Baudoche_, p. 39)
> chaque trente secondes (SAINT-EXUPÉRY, _Vol de nuit_, p. 109)
> chaque trente-six jours, on relève l'effectif (L. BATTIFOL, _Autour de Richelieu_, p. 72)
> Les commissaires de la Commune, changés chaque vingt-quatre heures (M. GARÇON, _Louis XVII_, pp. 496-497)
> chaque deux jours (M. VAN DER MEERSCH, _Car ils ne savent ce qu'ils font_, p. 188)
> chaque septième année (J. ET J. THARAUD,_ L'Ombre de la Croix_, p. 147).



Cela dit, je suis d'accord avec Engfred pour dire que ça sonne curieusement à l'oreille et que « tous les » est beaucoup plus fréquent.

Quoi qu'il en soit, vous remarquerez que le début de la phrase est « Le Conseil fédéral ». C'est donc vraisemblablement un *Suisse* qui a écrit cette phrase. Or il semblerait selon certaines sources que les Suisses emploient parfois « chaque » là où « tous les » serait plus naturel. Ce n'est toutefois pas une tournure que je rencontre fréquemment chez mes compatriotes. En tout cas, je ne l'utilise pas moi-même.


----------



## lautr

Il s'agit d'un document du IDHEAP, fondation associée a l'Université de Lausanne, donc il me semble que Maître Capello a raison : _c'est vraisemblablement un *Suisse* qui a écrit cette phrase_.

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## geostan

On l'entend aussi au Canada, mais le bon usage veut qu'on le remplace par tous les/toutes les, malgré les exemples du passé.


----------



## ApprendreComprendre

Bonjour,

Les phrases suivantes sont-elles équivalentes? 

Phrase 1 :  Je fais les courses tous les trois jours.
Phrase 2 :  Je fais les courses chaque trois jours.

Je vous remercie.


----------



## seohyun_bumhuyen_93

Je pense que phrase 1 est correct.
Chaque + nom singulier


----------



## SwissPete

Oui, la phrase 1 est correcte.

[...]


----------



## ApprendreComprendre

Merci à vous deux


----------



## elifdagtekin

selon les lois de la grammaire on dit pas par exemple; chaque deuxieme jour
mais est-ce qu'on peut dire: "tous les 1er jours de la semaine" par exemple?


----------



## ogspog89

Tous les premiers jours de la semaine?

Est-ce que vous vouliez dire le lundi (ou le dimanche !) ?


----------



## elifdagtekin

ici je pose la question juste parce que j'ai vu dans un livre de grammaire il est écrit que "chaque 2eme jour" est une utilisation fautive...c'est bien comprehensible de ma part pourtant je pense que si qqn veut vraiment dire qch faite chaque fois dans les 2eme jours ou ça peut etre 1er jour etc. il doit avoir un façon de l'exprimer...donc est-ce qu'on peut utiliser "tout" a ce moment la? comme dire tous les 1er (ou bien 2eme ou bien 3eme etc...) jours de la semaine? merci...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Chaque deuxième jour_ n'est pas correct pour dire _un jour sur deux_.
Mais c'est parfaitement correct pour dire, par exemple, _chaque deuxième jour du mois_ = une fois par mois, le deuxième jour du mois...


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis d'accord avec JDS.  _C__haque deuxième jour du mois _= _le deuxième jour de chaque mois.   
_J'ai cependant une petite préférence pour la deuxième tournure. 

S'il s'agit de jours de la semaine, je serais plus portée à préciser le jour : _ tous les lundis, tous les mercredis / chaque jeudi, etc._ 

Pour plus de détails, on peut consulter *cette page* de la BDL, d'où j'ai extrait ce qui suit :





> On peut toutefois employer _chaque_ suivi d'un adjectif numéral ordinal et d'un nom.
> 
> *Exemple :*
> 
> - *Chaque deuxième année* de vie de couple, il remet tout en question.
> 
> 
> Pour en savoir davantage sur _chaque_ ou sur les adjectifs qui expriment la périodicité, vous pouvez consulter les articles
> Chaque et chacun et La périodicité.


----------



## chlorophylle

Bonjour tout le monde !
J’aimerais savoir si ces deux phrases sont toutes syntaxiquement correctes :

Cet événement n’a lieu que *chaque dizaine d’années*.
Cet événement n’a lieu que *toutes les quelques décennies*.

Je sais que leur sens est différent, la deuxième indiquez que la fréquence de cet événement est plusieurs fois plus lente que le premier. 
D’ailleurs, j’aimerais savoir si « chaque » et « toutes les » sont interchangeable entre tous les deux cas? et pour la deuxième cas, est-ce qu’on peut dire également : toutes les *quelques dizaine d’années*?

Merci beaucoup par avance pour votre aide !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour Chlorophylle,

Le sens de chaque et de tous les est identique (tous les vendredis= chaque vendredi). Toutefois, on n'utilise pas chaque suivi d'une approximation. Une dizaine signifie exactement dix ou une quantité proche de dix, mais chaque dizaine signifie tous les dix, cela ne signifie pas tous les 10 ou 13.

Cet événement n’a lieu que *chaque dizaine d’années.* est correct mais peu naturel, on dira plutôt :
Cet événement n’a lieu que *tous les dix ans.
*Cet événement n’a lieu que *tous les dix à treize ans.
*Cet événement n’a lieu qu'environ *tous les dix ans.
*
Cet événement n’a lieu que *toutes les quelques décennies.* est également syntaxiquement correct mais très peu naturel, on dira plutôt :
Cet événement n’a lieu que *quelques fois par siècle.*


----------



## chlorophylle

Merci beaucoup pour votre explication claire et detaillée !


----------



## swannny

Salut tout le monde ^^ 

J'ai une question qui me taraude : On dit " Je renouvelle ma carte chaque deux ans , chaque les deux ans " ?? Ici est ce qu'on peut mettre "  les " ?? 

Merci à vous


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Je ne connais que _tous les 2 ans._


----------



## swannny

mais... chaque deux ans n'est pas correct ? est ce que je peux l'utiliser ou pas ?


----------



## Tharkun35

Bonjour,
_Chaque _est singulier, donc _chaque deux ans_ n'est pas correcte.

Mais tu peux dire _chaque année paire_ (ou impaire).


----------



## SAIP0

En français on dira "tous les deux ans", comme l'a bien dit atcheque.

Cdlt,
Saip0


----------



## Comtois

_Chaque deux ans_ se dit : je l'ai déjà entendu plusieurs fois. Mais c'est un tour très populaire, qui n'est pas reçu dans le langage courant. Et personne ne dit _chaque *les* deux ans_.
Je ne vois donc pas mieux que le _tous les deux ans_ déjà cité.
(Pour s'amuser, on pourrait dire semibissextilement.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Ou encore _de deux ans en deux ans_ http://portail.atilf.fr/cgi-bin/getobject_?a.29:110:5./var/artfla/encyclopedie/textdata/image/ .

Le TLFi à _biennal _reconnaît du bout des lèvres le néologisme _biennalement _- peut-être pas pour une carte bancaire -, alors qu'à _bisannuel_ il ne dit rien de _bisannuellement_, et je le comprends un peu.


> * Rem.* On rencontre dans la docum. le néol. _biennalement,_  adv.   Tous les deux ans.  ,,... il sait que depuis quelques années,  depuis qu'il a passé, depuis qu'il est parvenu à ses trente-trois,  trente-cinq, trente-sept ans et qu'il les a _biennalement_ passés, il sait qu'il a retrouvé l'être qu'il est...`` (Péguy, _Clio,_ 1914, p. 176).


Pour jouer les élégants : _alternis annis_ http://fr.wikisource.org/wiki/Page:Thresor_de_la_langue_francoyse_-_1606_-_1_-_Nicot.djvu/37 .


----------



## Nicomon

Et pour jouer les Québécois... _aux deux ans.   _Fil connexe

Non, je ne le recommande pas, mais c'est assez courant chez nous.   Petite capsule.

_Le renouvellement de ma carte est biennal._


----------



## JClaudeK

Cracker Jack said:


> Une connaissance française m'a dit que c'était une erreur de dire:
> L'année bissextile arrive *chaque* 4 années.


Dans le WR-Dictionnaire j'ai trouvé l'entrée suivante (voir aussi ici):



*chaque* _adj__familier_ (tous les)

_Jacques va en Normandie chaque 15 jours. _

Je me demande s'il s'agit là d'un calque québecois de l'expression _"tous les X jours, ....." _en anglais ou s'il y a vraiment des francophones (européens) qui utilisent "chaque X jours, etc.".

Est-ce qu'il suffit/ est correct de qualifier "chaque ...." de _familier _?


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> Est-ce qu'il suffit/ est correct de qualifier "chaque ...." de _familier _?


Au vu des différentes contributions, il semblerait que la tournure "chaque quinze jours" etc. n'est pas tant _familière _que_ régionale (suisse, québecoise).

_


----------

